
PicClick - Visual Shopping for eBay & Amazon - tortilla
http://picclick.com/
======
thwarted
"PicClick Visual Shopping, find everything 100x faster!"

That might be true if it didn't try to load 550k worth of images before you
started scrolling, and then begin loading more as you scroll down making the
user experience much more tiring than typing a few words into amazon, google,
or ebay.

Who buys DVDs based on the cover art on the keep case anyway?

A picture is worth a thousand words, but a thousand words downloads faster.

